# Russian Watch 'newbie'



## Brett (Apr 17, 2007)

New to the forum, makes some interesting reading.

I am a bit of an Omega fan and have a Speedmaster 'Moonie' and a Seamaster, as well as an old gold Omega dresswatch.

Bearing in mind that a new Panerai equals grounds for divorce, I came across a "Poljot Aviator Small Second" in a magazine and was smitten. First time I've come across this brand really. Great looking watch at a price that I don't need to be scared about telling her!

No doubt we'll have the "how many watches do you need to tell the time" argument, and I'll reply with the "how many lipsticks do you need"; then I'll get the "lipsticks aren't expensive", and I'll be able to reply with "neither was this watch". Everyone's a winner!!

However, before I place the order can you 'Russian afficionados' give me some thoughts on actually living with a Poljot - good, bad or indifferent? Any do's and dont's? What to look out for? Etc.....

Thanks in advance

Brett


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Brett said:


> New to the forum, makes some interesting reading.
> 
> I am a bit of an Omega fan and have a Speedmaster 'Moonie' and a Seamaster, as well as an old gold Omega dresswatch.
> 
> ...


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Brett said:


> New to the forum, makes some interesting reading.
> 
> I am a bit of an Omega fan and have a Speedmaster 'Moonie' and a Seamaster, as well as an old gold Omega dresswatch.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Read and learn a lot and you will be a richer man (at least in number of watches owned), not funds since they will be spent on watches, shoes, handbags and jewelry. Don't expect the wife to be content with just lipsticks.

Take a look in the Sales forum at Julian Latham's listing for 3 Russians and others. Not a bad way to start out. You might post your email address so he and others ould send you links to sales they may know about.

I have a few older Poljot watches, all with the 3133 two eye chronograph movement. Nicely finished watches, fairly bulletproof movement but no quick-set date or hacking. Mostly on the 40mm size range. They are an inexpensive way to get into collecting.

If you are looking for good quality watches at excellent prices to pacify the wife and satisfy your need to collect, I suggest you look at the watches on our host's site. He has a large variety of quality watches for sale at mostly bargain prices.


----------



## Brett (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks to you both, good information.

I'm pretty certain I'm going to commit to the aviator.

Brett


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Brett said:


> Thanks to you both, good information.
> 
> I'm pretty certain I'm going to commit to the aviator.
> 
> Brett


Hi Brett...welcome the forum. I have an aviator3 on a steel and its a superb watch. Well finished, realiable, and looks good. No problem with not having a quick date set...just toogle backwards and forwards between 12 and 11 when winding and the date adjusts.

good luck


----------

